

VC 2006-2011: $136 Billion In, $146 Billion Out  - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2012/06/vc-2006-11-136-billion-in-146-billion.html

======
aginn
This post points out the declining VC industry as we understand it today, but
they are reinventing themselves (markets are not static). the proliferation of
seed funds and the consolidation of LPs into a few outstanding firms is an
example of the industry changing how it invests.

